# Post up some bird hunting pics!



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Man, I really love to hunt birds.

Post up some your pics to give us something to look at until the season arrives.

I'll start us off.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Those are awesome pictures. I can not wait until the season.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## jtucker (May 22, 2008)

*Dove Hunt*

Couple of Bird hunts this year in Central Texas


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

Couple shots from last year.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

heres a couple ,,


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Navasotar River...FIL, BIL, and me


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

Here are a few from past seasons Jason Slocum


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Last week!


----------



## ja13654 (Feb 4, 2008)

*cinnamon*

Shot a couple of years ago


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

KID CREOLE said:


> Last week!


Are those neck collars, or just some egg shell that hasn't rubbed off yet?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Few from last season.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

capn said:


> Are those neck collars, or just some egg shell that hasn't rubbed off yet?


I was thinking of you Texas boys last week and let a bunch of juvie snows and Rossies go!

PS: For you Texas snow goose addicts, it was a pretty good hatch, get ready for the flight!


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

Speckledtrout - there isn't anything fair about what i saw in those pictures. U must have the waterfowl lease of a century on lockdown. good pictures, i'm very jealous, considering i'm going to have a gumbo pond to hunt in this year over here in setx. good luck to you guys.


----------



## PK-Russ (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Pics from last duck season...*
































































These are just a few, I could go on all night...


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

My kind of thread! Awesome pics by the way


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

more


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

*Couple ole folks*

Last week end


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

SpeckledTrout said:


>


Props to ya! You must have some pull to get a hunt with Santa!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Teal and Gads from last season.


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

A few I have


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

Now booking for the 2008-2009 season JPort O'Connor TX


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

A few more


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Great pics!!!! Keep'em coming...


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

after seeing this pics i dont think Nov. 1 can get here fast enought.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Gonna have to be the odd man out ... Enjoy !


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

A few...


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## combscw (Jan 9, 2008)

*I Like it*

South Dakota, two weeks ago.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Looghead Alberta last weekend


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Your as good with the camera as you are with the gun and set up very nice. I have not been quail hunting in 15 years. My dad died when I was a kid and a man kind of took me under his wing and started taking me hunting as my dad never took me. My dad did not think I was old enough so I never got to hunt with my dad. Anyway Charlie was a big quail hunter and we walked and walked and we did pretty good back in those days with his dogs. Charle is about 75 now and has not bird hunted in several years because he cannot walk good. Anyhow I am gald to see you doing good on the birds, It is a great experience and I am happy for you!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

A couple more


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I noticed...My friends and I are some spooney killing fools!!! We are taking 1 for the team I guess!!!


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Hear are few from last year. Last picture is from 10 years ago, my best hunting dog!!!


----------



## MileOutClub (May 27, 2008)

Your supposed to take the Smiling Mallards out of the photos guys! LOL 

Dang Spoonie's come in hot don't they.


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Spray from Biolume plume--Bow of airboat









Compilation from last year.

http://www.tripleboutdoors.com/images/bbb1.wmv


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

nice


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Duck Hunting PICS*

http://www.bayflatslodge.com/fileadmin/images/bull_sprig_Best.pdf


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A Few More*

From the blind


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

from the early goose season here in MA:



















Regular opener is Tuesday and the Coastal is Friday!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here's one from teal season a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here's a picture of my recently deceased lab making one of his last retrieves.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

This is a young fellow that I took hunting that had leukemia. At the time, he wasn't suffering any symptoms and really enjoyed hunting. Unfortuantely, this was his last season. Here he is on a teal hunt.










Another, hunting during the regular season with his first ducks and geese.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Capt. Chris Martin said:


> From the blind


Capt. Chris,
Is that Al Dannet?


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't mind getting wet while hunting, but you want me to sit where? I thought you were to be in a dry area and wait for the birds to come to water. Not the other way around.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> I don't mind getting wet while hunting, but you want me to sit where? I thought you were to be in a dry area and wait for the birds to come to water. Not the other way around.


Say what? Hey, I don't make anyone hunt with me. We're all buddies and will do what it takes to decoy ducks. They do it out of choice because they really enjoy shooting ducks up close and personal.

That blind is surrounded by grass that is around a foot tall on average. It is an awesome blind. The ducks never know we're there until it's too late. We literally have them swimming around the blind, at times. Try doing that on a consistent basis with widgeon, teal, pintails, and gadwalls from a "condo" blind that sticks out like a sore thumb.

By the way, we wear waders, when it's cold, so that we don't get wet. It was hot that day.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Think he was kiddin ya about not bailin out the pit.  Looks like my kind of blind though!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The tide was a little high that day. It isn't always that deep.


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

I'm ready. Here a few from last year.


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Here's a couple from this teal season:


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

*cinnamon*



ja13654 said:


> Shot a couple of years ago


That is an awesome pic!


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Here's a few from last season:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm going to Kansas the second weekend of November for a pheasant hunt. I hope I have some good pics to bring back


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Crazy story. It rained for 12 hours before our hunt so the bay was so deep our decoys floated off so we couldn't use them. We had to wade out to our blind about 500 yards through the bay holding our shotguns to the sky. Didnt think we would kill a thing. One bird flew by and we realized there 5 groups of ducks around us. They all grouped about 200 yards behind our blind so we shot our limit as they flew by then watched about 2000 group up in the water. It was an amazing site. Saw the most ducks ever in my life didnt use one decoy or blow a call.


----------

